# Sydney offshore Sunday afternoon



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in, just hope my new sounder turns up before then...

Though I could go for a 1 -1:30 start if possible, hell I'll just catch some bait...


----------



## Bobfish (May 25, 2007)

Good luck with the meet guys, there's plenty of bait fish around at longie so the fishing should be great. Im keen to come with you but im not ready for the big blue yonder. 2 more sessions on the lake and il be in like flynn

Bobfish


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like seabreeze and windguru have stabilised in the 2-3m range for Sunday. Fortunately it is from the south and has a high period so launching and landing should be manageable. I'll probably be there earlier too to make a call. Will also be minmising my gear (two rods, no anchor or drogue, one tackle tray and three? pkts of sps) for this one and leashing everything. Fallback to Balmoral seems the best option although the tide won't be favourable


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I vote for Long Reef


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I checked this afternoon and the sandmonster is there and he is fired up.
If you go to Longy good luck and be careful the swell is on the way up.
Keep me posted.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe a video would be better.
I have had a look at the ramp.
I am busting to get out there but I reckon its too dangerous(but thats only me)
Good luck.
Looking forward to the report.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you still in Dave?

I'm keen.


----------

